
Show HN: SpaceExperience.club – app to explore Astronomy Picture of the Day - caspg
https://spaceexperience.club/
======
caspg
I just wanted to try some new technologies (server side rendering with React),
and that's why I decided to play with nasa apod api. If anyone is interested,
code can be found on [https://github.com/caspg/space-
exp](https://github.com/caspg/space-exp).

I hope you will like it.

